# 1990 Stumpjumper - Light Forks?



## Konasun (Jan 6, 2014)

I am rebuilding my 1990 Stumpjumper Comp which I have owned since 1991. Currently I would like to trick this bike out and make it so that it handles and brakes really well. I tossed out my original forks many years ago when I bought the current forks, which are Mag 21's. I would like to go full rigid and make it as light as possible. My problem is that it has a 1" steerer tube and the frame geometry is not adjusted for really long forks. I recently picked up a set of XTR V brakes and levers so it has to accommodate them as well. My ultimate goal is to build my old frame up with high quality components and wheels, make it as light as possible and ride it on the smoother XC single track and fire roads. I can't find anyone making carbon fiber or aluminum forks that would fit. I also weigh about #225. Any ideas? I know that a new, modern bike would probably ride much better but I'm a middle aged dude that has lugged this bike around for decades and want to do something cool with it. The cost is not that important. Thanks!


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

email [email protected] He has a Kinesis alloy rigid non-suspension corrected fork with an uncut 1" threadless steerertube.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Go with a nice steel fork. It will be lighter than your old Mag 21, look at home on that bike, ride nicely, and will be easier to find.

I just weighted an old steel fork in my basement and it was 723 grams.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

well.. stumpjumpers came w/ one of the best steel rigid production forks. Double butted, wide enough for big tires and better ride quality than most of other brands. Go find another one.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I bet you could find the correct DD fork for it without much effort. Just a little effort to search until one pops up.


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

It's not fancy, but something like this would get you rolling until you found a nicer fork:

Universal Cycles -- Dimension Rigid Non Disc Fork

I had a '92 Stumpy Pro, and it wasn't suspension corrected at all. When I put a short travel Bomber on there, it really screwed up the handling. Ah, here's the pic:


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

exotic/carbon cycles has a bunch of 1" forks. They are about 190 on ebay. Bikeman is selling off Carver CF 1" forks with 410 a-c for about the same. There are a lot of 1" steel forks on ebay that are relatively inexpensive if you can find one that matches the color you want to run with.

I had a kinesis fork on a Scott for a bit last summer. It was fine until you want to go fast and then it hurt. I mean, more than the usual rigid fork.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

seat_boy said:


> I had a '92 Stumpy Pro


Thats a 91 Comp.


----------



## Konasun (Jan 6, 2014)

Wow, thanks for all of the great ideas! Now, I can make a decision and get this project unstuck. I'll post some pics when it's finished.


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

Buzz, try again:










I don't have the bike anymore, but I still have the sales tag from Gregg's Greenlake in Seattle: '92 Pro for $599 on super closeout (was $1299), came with a full Suntour XC Pro group with microdrive and greaseguard. That was a nice build...



Rumpfy said:


> Thats a 91 Comp.


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

seat_boy said:


> Buzz, try again:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The 91 Comp had Suntour XC Comp so it was easy to confus the two. I'm running the brakes on my Surly at the moment, and the dam POS cassette hub just sits in the shop looking pretty since that's all those were good for.


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

The '91 Comp was full XT:














I just stripped down my 91


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

Retro Dude said:


> The '91 Comp was full XT:
> View attachment 860765
> View attachment 860766
> 
> ...


Many, many thanks for that BB pic. When I get back to my place in Washington this weekend I will pull down the frame and make some comparisons. Until then my foggy brain will have to just wade through wondering what I have hanging...

Since I brazed a new seat tube in, it may be hard to tell what, if any, lettering is left on the seatstays after the repair. I swear it was a Comp with full XC Comp, no kidding. Still have the cranks and am contemplating putting those on my Surly too!


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

Maybe it's a '91 team

Here's a link to the '91 catalog:

Specialized Catalogue 1991 Mini | Catalogues | Retrobike


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

That was my favorite year for the Stumpy


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

'90 for me. All white w/ red lettering.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

I have one of these that is a really nice riding bike, 91 comp as well. Had a 91 pro but it had to be rehomed as it was a size too big. 

OP - don't look for a light fork, look for the original one as a few folks have noted. It is going to ride so much nicer than a carbon one or something similar weight wise. You will be much happier in the long run comfort wise.


----------



## rolondo (Jul 19, 2005)

I have one of these on my 1" Bontrager
Bikeman Carver Bikes Rigid Carbon Mtn Fork 410mm, 1 Inch!

And you can add the posts here:
Bikeman Carver Bikes Clamp On Canti Posts

It's a very nice carbon rigid fork.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

seat_boy said:


> Buzz, try again:
> 
> I don't have the bike anymore, but I still have the sales tag from Gregg's Greenlake in Seattle: '92 Pro for $599 on super closeout (was $1299), came with a full Suntour XC Pro group with microdrive and greaseguard. That was a nice build...


Interesting...I have never seen that before.

Like Retro_Dude pointed out...based on the 91 catalog, flat gray with that script was the full XT 91 Comp. 
I've never seen one with the added 'Pro' designation. Sounds like a re-purposed Comp frame to move the remaining 91 stock by hanging XC Pro on it. I'm assuming the XC Pro was non-micro drive to make way for the new XC-Pro Micro Drive stuff avails in 92 as well. All just guesses of course.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

chefmiguel said:


> That was my favorite year for the Stumpy


Me too.



colker1 said:


> '90 for me. All white w/ red lettering.


Close second.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Rumpfy,

The Pro I had was also a 91, looked identical to the Comp I have now paint wise, just differing decals. Not sure original groupo on it though. By the time I got it it had TNT hubbed wheels, 950 cranks/BB, Vbrakes and a Red 1" Marzocchi Bomber (which made its way onto my Super Grizzly).

So at least two around that have that paint but were designated as "Pro".


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

datmony said:


> I have one of these that is a really nice riding bike, 91 comp as well.


Total sleeper! So glad this found a good home!


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Ya thanks Fat Chance. I single speeded it for a bike to ride around the work campus. Reamed and faced the headset and faced the bottom bracket. Put a nice set of XC Pro cranks on it I had from a $35 craigslist bike (cranks were worth more than I paid for the whole bike and that ended up with XC Pro derailleurs, top mounts and Bullseye hubs), some wellgo flats, mish mash wheelset, and some 986 diacompes with NOS XT pads. Even threw in a Chris King on it just for grins.

Ended up being a darn fun bike to ride.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

It still sports that "massaged" XT post you gave me too!!!  I love that you can adjust the chain tension on these older stumpies, wish some of my other older steel had that same option.......


----------



## Konasun (Jan 6, 2014)

*Here it is So far*








The build so far. 1990 Stumpjumper comp, Mag 21 Rock Shox, XTR v brakes and shifters, original Deore crank, Original Deore front derailleur, Deore 9 speed rear derailleur, Mavic 231 rear wheel with XTR hubs, Bontrager Select front wheel, Scott AT-1 LF bars, Specialized seat, Titec titanium seat post. No scale but its feeling pretty light. I'm going to put a chain on and see if it will shift properly with the 9 speed cassette. Hopefully it works, then I will pick up an XTR rear derailleur off of ebay and sign up for the Sea Otter, Cat 3 clydesdale of course.


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

Kona did you find a fork for it yet? I too have a 91 comp and I stumbled on a 88 Stumpy on craigs for some parts I couldn't pass up. I'm going to try my 91 as a 2x Bio-pace for giggles. It came with a white oem fork that I won't need. Note: The gray 91 says Direct-Drive and is Cro-mo. The 88-89? has oem paint and no lettering with a slightly more pronounced bend at just past the halfway mark. Probably steel? and identical otherwise. Oh and the frame looks like your medium so the tube should be perfect. I'm a cat 7 don't ride hard enough to hurt my fork, I need no spare.


----------



## Konasun (Jan 6, 2014)

That sounds good Jimbowwho, I still have my Mag 21's on mine but they are really flexy. I think my Stumpjumper might be a large though. I measured the steerer tube with my calipers and it is about 122 mm. How much would you want for you forks?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

check the rake on jimbowho forks. check if 88/89 have the same rake as 91...


----------



## Konasun (Jan 6, 2014)

It looks like the 1988 has just a little more rake or bend than my 1990 comp and my Mag 21's are basically straight. It's hard to tell, they may have the same rake as the 1990 direct drive fork. I guess the additional rake would change the way it handles a little but I probably wouldn't be able to notice.


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

Kona, Sorry for the crickets. Steer (frame) tube 122 ish. I remember Mag21's they were the bomb in their day. I had 200Lb Marzoochi's oh were they heavy, and I still have a tub of Judy-butter. Anyway I would love for these to go to someone with passion. Shipping and a token for the shipping hastle and we call it even.

The rake on the 91 long and gradual. 88 stays strait then bends towards the midway and visually I'm guessing 1/2" 3/4 more rake than the Mag. just run it.


----------



## Konasun (Jan 6, 2014)

Jimbowho, I just measured my steerer tube and it looks like 135mm, so I believe I would need a fork with at least 145mm so I could tighten it down. Thank you, for the offer it was very cool of you. That 88 fork would have looked great on my 90. 

I'm just getting into building up my Stumpjumper. I bought it in 1991 and used to ride and explore the Santa Cruz Mtn trails every chance I got. I would do some of the races on it too. It's been hanging in my garage for years. Living in Kona, I mainly ride my road bikes now. Not many trails (bummer). That bike took a beating in those days and kept going. The Mag 21 was an awesome upgrade back in the day, but since I recently added the V brakes I can see the fork flex back when I use the front brakes. I'm having fun working on this bike and look forward to getting it back on the trails. Thanks again.


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## Konasun (Jan 6, 2014)

Hey Jimbowho, Your right, I just measured my steerer tube and 6 1/2" would work. If your'e still willing to sell it, would $50 be worth the hassle. If so, let me know and I'll pm my address.


----------

